# steering arm position's @ front axle's not pulling past all the way through the hub



## vtowntommy (Mar 4, 2007)

*tie rod arm's position @ front axle's not pulling past all the way through the hub*

If someone has a 83-85 nissan 720 4x4 could you please upload a picture of how the tie rod arms and ends go on or better info, they got mixed up during a ball joint and tie rod change, I swear they went forward behind the idler arm but its tapered and wont go back in, they did not come out easily had to have a shop knock them out for replacement but the new ends and control bar just pop off with ease and are really lose, and theres a left and right threaded nut on each arm not sure what goes to which side , no junk yard in my area has any of these to compare all 2wd setups are opposite , seems to be a rare setup 83 720 with a d21 auto-locking 85 and up suspension , also the axle will not pull out past the hubs for the snap ring everyone I know is confused by this too its short by like half an inch behind the washers I see a hole in the axle front and an extra ring indent, is there a special tool to pull it out ? or is it all on the position of the bottom leafs and top ball joint, ? none of the manuals are helpful theres no pictures of the 4x4 inside arms, and they just say put the hub back on , haynes,chilton and shop manual suck bad, nice fuzzy [email protected] pictures. I'm really stuck its been about 6 months without a vehicle this is my only driver any help would be appreciated 
thankyou


----------

